# New Things!!



## Deleted member 18141 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello fwends! So I've finally hitched the fuck out of New York City with the help of some awesome new people~ Now that I've quit my city job and am detoxing from NYC PTSD I've made a few new things! I started making some little polymer clay pendants with some of my artwork on them. If you're interested in one send me a PM and we can talk about shipping and stuff~ Yay~*~*


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 17, 2017)

Sweet!!


----------

